# Papa Johns vs. Dominos vs. Pizza Hut



## Mr.Conley

Which one is the best and why?


----------



## Annie

Mr.Conley said:


> Which one is the best and why?



They all suck. (Then again I'm from Chicago, we do pizza.)


----------



## Mr. P

Mr.Conley said:


> Which one is the best and why?



Papa Johns, but I order Pizza Hut on the net with coupons and all.

If I want a "GOOD" pizza, I make it myself.


----------



## Mr.Conley

Kathianne said:
			
		

> They all suck. (Then again I'm from Chicago, we do pizza.)


Good, by assuming one doesn't live in the land of amazing pizza, and doesn't have a kitchen, what's best?


----------



## Dan

Papa John's is the best out of that group, but they're all sort of generic crap.



> They all suck. (Then again I'm from Chicago, we do pizza.)



Ditto NJ.


----------



## KarlMarx

Rossi's or Roma's if you're in Endicottt

Pizza Hut is like Frank-en-pizza, it's a pizza experiment gone horribly wrong.


----------



## 5stringJeff

For me it's a toss-up (no pun intended) between Papa John's, which I voted for, and Domino's, the old standby.  Pizza Hut is greasier than a deep fryer.


----------



## Annie

Mr.Conley said:


> Good, by assuming one doesn't live in the land of amazing pizza, and doesn't have a kitchen, what's best?



Any of those 3 are only used around here by starving college kids. 

Thin Crust: Barone's, Rosati's, Home Run Inn, or Auerillio's

Chicago Style: Giordano's; Auerillio's; Uno's/Duo's


----------



## The ClayTaurus

What about Hungry Howie's??!?

Butter Cheese Crust? YESSIR.


----------



## GotZoom

Kathianne said:


> Any of those 3 are only used around here by starving college kids.
> 
> Thin Crust: Barone's, Rosati's, Home Run Inn, or Auerillio's
> 
> Chicago Style: Giordano's; Auerillio's; Uno's/Duo's



Not Geno's?  

Also..anyone try ZPizza?  A new one just opened up near my house and I'm considering trying it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

I like the local NY stlye places vs the chains.


----------



## Mr. P

GotZoom said:


> Not *Geno's*?
> 
> Also..anyone try ZPizza?  A new one just opened up near my house and I'm considering trying it.



I really liked Geno's, but there are none around here.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:


> I really liked Geno's, but there are none around here.



We have Gino's in the city, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Papa John's has the tastiest dough and the toppings are bigger and tastier. Plus they give you those little garlic dips and the green peppers in every box. They're just better in every way.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Kathianne said:


> They all suck. (Then again I'm from Chicago, we do pizza.)



Ditto NYC, where _*real*_ pizza is made.  

Of the aforementioned excuses for pizza, I guess... Pizza Hut?


----------



## Mr. P

Abbey Normal said:


> Ditto NYC, where _*real*_ pizza is made.
> 
> Of the aforementioned excuses for pizza, I guess... Pizza Hut?



Stuffed crust!


----------



## Hagbard Celine

Mr. P said:


> Stuffed crust!



Another Republican ignoring the polls.


----------



## Mr. P

Hagbard Celine said:


> Another Republican ignoring the polls.



Another young lib not reading the whole thread:tongue1: ..


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

best pizza is in nyc where real pizza is made. Chicago pizza ia basically a calzone with out a top bit of dough. if you need a fork for it, it's not pizza! out of these choices i would go for none of them. i'd rather go with frozen in which case i would go for a Mystic pizza


----------



## fuzzykitten99

Davanni's is THE best if you can't get to Chicago or NY. they use TRUE mozzarella slices, not the shredded stuff.
Then in this order:
2.Papa Johns
3.Pizza Hut - only cuz they're close (other side of my block)
so we can walk & not pay for delivery
4.Every other place....


----------



## Mr. P

Lefty Wilbury said:


> best pizza is in nyc where real pizza is made. Chicago pizza ia basically a calzone with out a top bit of dough. if you need a fork for it, it's not pizza! out of these choices i would go for none of them. i'd rather go with frozen in which case i would go for a Mystic pizza



They do weird shit with Hot dogs in Chicago too!:teeth:


----------



## Annie

Lefty Wilbury said:


> best pizza is in nyc where real pizza is made. Chicago pizza ia basically a calzone with out a top bit of dough. if you need a fork for it, it's not pizza! out of these choices i would go for none of them. i'd rather go with frozen in which case i would go for a Mystic pizza



Wrong, you just haven't gone to the right places. Personally, I like thin crust most of the time.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Kathianne said:


> Wrong, you just haven't gone to the right places. Personally, I like thin crust most of the time.



Chicago is known for that deep dish shit so when you say Chicago and pizza in the same sentence that's what we're all thinking about.


----------



## Annie

Lefty Wilbury said:


> Chicago is known for that deep dish shit so when you say Chicago and pizza in the same sentence that's what we're all thinking about.



Deep dish has it's place, but you should check out Chicago Thin Crust too! Lou Malnati's would be first. (I know, I forgot them-but I'm in the burbs.)


----------



## Dan

> Papa John's has the tastiest dough and the toppings are bigger and tastier. Plus they give you those little garlic dips and the green peppers in every box. They're just better in every way.



I don't like the peppers, but the garlic dip is definitely another plus for Papa John's.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Papa John's. Because they rock.


----------



## juanleche

I was at a Domino's on Friday night where they asked a few customers to try their new pizza. it beat the heck out of Papa John's, it has more flavor and the cheese was awesome!


----------



## blu

none of the above. they are all gross and use crappy ingredients.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Annie said:


> Mr.Conley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, by assuming one doesn't live in the land of amazing pizza, and doesn't have a kitchen, what's best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of those 3 are only used around here by starving college kids.
> 
> Thin Crust: Barone's, Rosati's, Home Run Inn, or Auerillio's
> 
> Chicago Style: Giordano's; Auerillio's; Uno's/Duo's
Click to expand...


good pizza out here is as bout as rare as good governing....


----------



## jillian

Mr.Conley said:


> Which one is the best and why?



None of the above.

(I think it's illegal in Brooklyn to eat any pizza from a chain).


----------



## Oddball

Papa John's is the blandest pizza I've eaten, _*EVER*_.....A Totino's frozen Frisbee has more flavor.

Domino's and Pizza Hut are equally mediocre.

Local joints are almost always better.


----------



## Samson

Pizza Hut has a Salad Bar!!


----------



## blu

Samson said:


> Pizza Hut has a Salad Bar!!



the best see-through lettuce and dry tomatoes you will ever eat!


----------



## Ringel05

Why anyone wants to eat "McPizza" is beyond me.  Go to your local mom & pop shop and get some real pizza.


----------



## Douger

Diomedi's near Managua is rather good.
Papa Johns is Israeli style. That's out.
I wonder if the little prick orders his with sausage ?


----------



## eagleseven

If I have to choose, I'll go with Papa Johns, for their dipping sauces. But it's a sin...

But if I want _pizza_, I get a slice from Bay Goodman's.


----------



## Paulie

All 3 of those pizza places make me want to rip out my throat and my stomach so that I can all but guarantee that I will never even accidentally ingest any of their disgusting products.


----------



## eagleseven

Interesting that nobody likes Domino's...so I am not the only one who think they sell damp cardboard, not pizza? I'll only ever eat Domino's when I'm getting it for free...and even then, it's painfully bland.


----------



## Gunny

Mr.Conley said:


> Which one is the best and why?



Yes.  It's cookie cutter pizza.  One and all.


----------



## Luissa

Mr.Conley said:


> Which one is the best and why?



All the Papa John's closed here.
So I would go with Pizza Hut.


----------



## Samson

blu said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza Hut has a Salad Bar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best see-through lettuce and dry tomatoes you will ever eat!
Click to expand...


I guess I'm paying too much attention to the Hawt Gawth Waitresses to notice the tomatoes.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Idaho Pizza Co. Great sauce I mean REAL TASTE! Thin crust but not TOO thin. Spicy peperoni and all the other ingredients are top notch. A bit pricy but WELL WORTH IT! PLUS you can get heart shaped pizza for Valentine's Day served by a guy in a tux, I swear to Gawd!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Oh did I mention they give out roses on mother's day?


----------



## eagleseven

I want pizza g*dammit, and I'm fresh out! Damn you, thread, damn you!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

eagleseven said:


> I want pizza g*dammit, and I'm fresh out! Damn you, thread, damn you!








LOL! Another local icon is Flying Pie Pizzaria. They have been know to deliver LONG distance, like to Alaska, so if you order now it should be wherever you are in a few days.


----------



## Annie

Abbey Normal said:


> Kathianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all suck. (Then again I'm from Chicago, we do pizza.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto NYC, where _*real*_ pizza is made.
> 
> Of the aforementioned excuses for pizza, I guess... Pizza Hut?
Click to expand...


Old thread, but even people from out East, like Chicago Pizza better!


----------

